# Refused Settlement Visa- Can I Enter As Visitor??



## biscuitncookie (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello,

I recently applied for a settlement visa to join my partner in the UK. We have been together 3 years in October and just got engaged (after we submitted our application). I was sadly denied my visa and we are currently appealing the reasons why. We are evidently very worried as to how long this will take but at the moment cannot afford to reapply straight away.

I originally had a ticket booked to go to the UK in 2 weeks time, with a return ticket booked for September. I was planning on flying to the UK still and seeing if they will let me in as a visitor and have all documents/ evidence ready to be interviewed. I have visited the UK 5 times and always returned when I should have. However I have been advised I will most likely be turned away and it will look bad, and even effect the appeal. 

What are your thoughts? Has anyone got experience of getting in anyways or it going bad and effecting the long term? We cannot bare to be parting with one another again, but just don't know what's the best thing to do. 

Appreciate any help/ advice.


----------



## sk2 (May 2, 2011)

I don't understand why so many people book their flights before they've got the visa application approved. What kind of visa did you apply for? Maybe it was rejected because you applied before you got engaged?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

biscuitncookie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently applied for a settlement visa to join my partner in the UK. We have been together 3 years in October and just got engaged (after we submitted our application). I was sadly denied my visa and we are currently appealing the reasons why. We are evidently very worried as to how long this will take but at the moment cannot afford to reapply straight away.
> 
> ...


Apply for a visitor visa, even though Americans don't need one. It doesn't cost much and it's much cheaper than being denied entry. 

What was the reason(s) they gave for denying your settlement visa? They are obliged to state them in their letter of rejection.


----------

